# Please Critique my 6mo Pup



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This is Blakngold Cerberus - He is 6mo today!

Can you please critique him - good or bad.
I am planning to show him.

Stacked:

















Head Shot:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male with an OK withers and topline. His croup should be longer. Good angulation in front though his upper arm is very short. This will limit his reach. Very good angulation behind though his hocks look long. Very good feet, pasterns are a bit upright. Very good bone and color.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks.
ANy tips on how to to show him to make the best of his assests?


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

He looks a bit leggy right now, and the first thing I notice is the length of his hocks, they should be shorter. But I'm not sure, it's past midnight now and my eyes may be doing weird things.









But yes, I like him. He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Try and keep his head up (bait will often help with this), make sure the slip is right under his chin and behind his ears. When gaiting him take long strides your self, so he gets the idea.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

THankyou VERY much


----------

